

Torch - Machine Learning Library for Lua - fuzzythinker
http://www.torch.ch/manual/index

======
fuzzythinker
Anyone using this? Not much blogs/info googling it. Only one I found was:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/og42n/what_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/og42n/what_is_the_best_java_neural_network_library_for/c3gzuka)

And <http://ronan.collobert.com/pub/matos/2011_torch7_nipsw.pdf>

